# Penn And Teller Bullshit! on Fitness



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...Teller+Fitness

Genetics! 


Good old Jack Lalane still going strong.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

this guys are hilarious.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

I wonder if the people on his show, like Clark Bartram, know that they are going to rip him a new asshole....or, if they think that they are being on the show to give an expert opinion that Penn and Teller are going to take seriously?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I wonder if the people on his show, like Clark Bartram, know that they are going to rip him a new asshole....or, if they think that they are being on the show to give an expert opinion that Penn and Teller are going to take seriously?


Haha...they asked Clark if supplements are worth it and he say's no....
later on they show him pushing his own supps..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Haha...they asked Clark if supplements are worth it and he say's no....
> later on they show him pushing his own supps..



yea, I hate people like him.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

and it was great how they paused it after he talked about his supps and he goes "shut the fuck up.  did a DB fall on your head?"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

the only person worth listening to is the Exercise Physiologist....and the Dr. at the begining of the video.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

LMAO....

"When you buy this shit you are sending money to the same Jock Head Fucks who made you feel like shit in High School.  Don't let them fuck you over again."

hahahhahahahaha


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2006)

"So finally remember when you buy this shit, your sending money to the same jock head fucks who made you feel like shit in high school."

 HAHA!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> LMAO....
> 
> "When you buy this shit you are sending money to the same Jock Head Fucks who made you feel like shit in High School. Don't let them fuck you over again."
> 
> hahahhahahahaha


damn, that was too much of a coincidence.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the only person worth listening to is the Exercise Physiologist....and the Dr. at the begining of the video.


I agree, too bad they don't make the money those other liers are making.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> damn, that was too much of a coincidence.



LMAO!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I agree, too bad they don't make the money those other liers are making.



some do really well.

The liars are just business men...they couldn't care less about helping those people.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know what the think of these guys(Penn and Teller). The think they can say shit in a clever convincing way and people will just take it as the truth? They say if you are fat and that is it and you can't do anything about it? Wtf? So Americans genetics have been changing to make people more fat hmm...it doesn't have to do with habitual dietery changes...ghey. They do some shit that makes sense but they suck at looking at each side of each aspect they are ripping. Still pretty misinformed IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> I don't know what the think of these guys(Penn and Teller). The think they can say shit in a clever convincing way and people will just take it as the truth? They say if you are fat and that is it and you can't do anything about it? Wtf? So Americans genetics have been changing to make people more fat hmm...it doesn't have to do with habitual dietery changes...ghey. They do some shit that makes sense but they suck at looking at each side of each aspect they are ripping. Still pretty misinformed IMO.



I thought they did a great job of dispelling all the myths of those infomercials and exposing dip shits like Clark Bar(tram).

They had the exercise physiologist there telling the truth about exercise and then they finished the show by saying "exercise is good.  it can make you look better and feel better.  Just maybe not as fast as you like.  But you don't need all this shit to do that.  Just eat less and be more active."


----------



## mike456 (Dec 3, 2006)

these guys are fucking hilarious, I hope all the people that order that bullshit see this show, and those fucking people that sell that bullshit should be shot.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I thought they did a great job of dispelling all the myths of those infomercials and exposing dip shits like Clark Bar(tram).
> 
> They had the exercise physiologist there telling the truth about exercise and then they finished the show by saying "exercise is good.  it can make you look better and feel better.  Just maybe not as fast as you like.  But you don't need all this shit to do that.  Just eat less and be more active."



Yes, I agree on the infomercials. They did a better job explaining things in the second half of the video. However, I still think the first half is a bit misleading.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

lawl, on another note, did you notice at one point in the video the taller guy talking in the video kept putting his hands in and out of his pocket constantly, it was really wierd. He just went back and forth and he could not stop moving his arm.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, on another note, did you notice at one point in the video the taller guy talking in the video kept putting his hands in and out of his pocket constantly, it was really wierd. He just went back and forth and he could not stop moving his arm.



Penn always does that.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, on another note, did you notice at one point in the video the taller guy talking in the video kept putting his hands in and out of his pocket constantly, it was really wierd. He just went back and forth and he could not stop moving his arm.


Could be a nervous disorder.


----------



## Phred (Dec 3, 2006)

I am thinking that maybe I should cancel that check for a Bowflex and suana suit........nah, I am sure they will work as adertised.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2006)

Phred said:


> I am thinking that maybe I should cancel that check for a Bowflex and* suana suit*........nah, I am sure they will work as adertised.


My mother used to use that back in the Eighties.
The sweat that came out of that suit was gross.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, I agree on the infomercials. They did a better job explaining things in the second half of the video. However, I still think the first half is a bit misleading.



I dont think Ive seen this episode, but Ive watched others and I can agree that they are dominantly one-sided.  Its for entertainment though.

However, misleading is the perfect word.  A person who watched this episode who knows nothing about nutrition, exercise, supplementation would walk away from the show thinking that all 3 of those are a waste of time, not remembering or even noticing what they did in fact say (as P quoted).

A good example would be a commercial about a product with the tiny sentences on the bottom of the screen while it airs.  If you pay attention you can get all the info, but some people are just watching TV for visual stimulation.


----------



## Perdido (Dec 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


> some do really well.
> 
> The liars are just business men...they couldn't care less about helping those people.



I couldn't agree more. I was in a local popular suppliment store the other day when a newbie knucklehead says "I was told to get this and that, take this much..." the sales person clearly knew he was buying way too much, expecting way too much but said nothing. Cha-ching went the cash register. I felt like I should say something but with knucklheads being knuckleheads he wouldn't have listened anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

I think they kind of discounted the ability of exercise to make dramatic changes in your body.  I have a feeling this will do a lot of harm in terms of turning some people off and making them think, "Well, I'm an endomorph, and I'll always be a fatass."  I know they put a couple of disclaimers throughout saying that exercise was good, but the overall message would be largely negative when viewed by your average person.  They aren't going to read between the lines in a lot of cases and realize what they are trying to say is that there is no easy way out.  You have to diet and exercise in a smart and consistent manner.

By the same token, I was glad to hear them say on television that spot reduction is a physiological impossibility.  YES YES YES.  Take that to heart people!

Oh, and the guy who invented the Ab-doer is a fucking schmuk.  Can he hear himself?  He sounds like a fucking exercise equipment selling robot.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think they kind of discounted the ability of exercise to make dramatic changes in your body.  I have a feeling this will do a lot of harm in terms of turning some people off and making them think, "Well, I'm an endomorph, and I'll always be a fatass."  I know they put a couple of disclaimers throughout saying that exercise was good, but the overall message would be largely negative when viewed by your average person.  They aren't going to read between the lines in a lot of cases and realize what they are trying to say is that there is no easy way out.  You have to diet and exercise in a smart and consistent manner.



Agreed.  On other terms, the show is itself is pretty damn good.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think they kind of discounted the ability of exercise to make dramatic changes in your body.  I have a feeling this will do a lot of harm in terms of turning some people off and making them think, "Well, I'm an endomorph, and I'll always be a fatass."  I know they put a couple of disclaimers throughout saying that exercise was good, but the overall message would be largely negative when viewed by your average person.



Right, I feel the same way.


----------

